# Need help identifying year?



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

I found this bike about 4 years ago in a barn..I pulled it out of storage a week ago saved serial number, but I completely redone the bike. Was wondering if anybody knows what it is?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

How about some pics of the decals?


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome to the cabe! More pictures would be great! More pictures will attract more help!


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Welcome to the cabe! More pictures would be great! More pictures will attract more help!


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks like a '60s foreign made youth convertible bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

Canadian made Convertible? Found and is located in Canada, so we're probably clueless here as to any details.


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

Yikes I'm just as clueless I'm asking!? I didn't realize being it in Canada it would be just a nothing! It has 16" wheels it's from Poland. Not familiar with Hiawatha?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

Many makers supplied Gambles with bikes. For some reason many US bike manufacturers did not export to Canada, Schwinn being one of them.


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

Is there anybody familiar with Hiawatha in here? It has to be from the 60s I would 🤔 think? 





Hiawatha60s said:


> Yikes I'm just as clueless I'm asking!? I didn't realize being it in Canada it would be just a nothing! It has 16" wheels it's from Poland. Not familiar with Hiawatha?






GTs58 said:


> Many makers supplied Gambles with bikes. For some reason many US bike manufacturers did not export to Canada, Schwinn being one of them.



There's allot of schwinn bikes up here same with huffy


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 28, 2022)

It about has to be before 72 because that is when the started putting BSA stickers on the seat tube. Besides that I’m not much help. S/N is probably different for Canadian versions vs USA versions.


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

Would you consider it a muscle bike maybe? It's got to be quite old I thought maybe a display bike because the handle bars are completely straight at the bottom and the gas tank or fender at the top of the frame, it is quite different I cannot find anything like it. Definitely a Jr. It's tiny


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> It about has to be before 72 because that is when the started putting BSA stickers on the seat tube. Besides that I’m not much help. S/N is probably different for Canadian versions vs USA versions.



The serial numbers stamped on head tubes with US made pieces started showing up in 1970. There are some here that know Gambles bikes but I can't say they all know about the later 60's into the 70's models. The BMA stickers was a US thing. With the serial on the head tube, I'd guess that's a 70's model.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe, like Shawn said it's a conv. if you take that top bar off it's a girls bike. The water slide decal is similar to the Hiawatha badge I have.


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe, like Shawn said it's a conv. if you take that top bar off it's a girls bike. The water slide decal is similar to the Hiawatha badge I have.
> 
> View attachment 1687034



So it's a fake?


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

Well hopefully somebody can appreciate it. wheels are still soaking in rust removal. Ordered some white walls and seat I was thinking leaving the rag but permanently to give it some character!


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 28, 2022)

No it's not a fake, Schwinn made a conv., Roadmaster made em and other company's I'm sure. It looks great, good job. Here's a Roadmaster I had. This one you just unbolted the top bar at the seat post and lowered it to wa-la a girls bike.


----------



## Hiawatha60s (Aug 28, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> No it's not a fake, Schwinn made a conv., Roadmaster made em and other company's I'm sure. It looks great, good job. Here's a Roadmaster I had. This one you just unbolted the top bar at the seat post and lowered it to wa-la a girls bike.
> 
> View attachment 1687082



That's bitchen man and thanks


----------

